# Road trip to Bradford Pa . Meeting up with Mayor Tom.



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2014)

We had a “digging road trip” planed for a while to head up to BradfordPa and meet up with Mayor Tom Aka “Penn digger”.    On Friday morning at 4:30 am we started the long 5 hour drive up (5 hours is long for me). Surprisingly it turned out to be a smooth traffic free ride for a Friday, and a beautiful day to boot. The only road hazard we encountered was a huge dead black bear on route 219. I bet that car needed Maco! When we arrived at Bradford we met Mayor Tom at city hall/police station. I had no idea he was going to give us a tour. Badger even got to experience what it felt like to be behind bars. “Like he already didn’t know” LOL! And I was “Mayor Sickrick” for a few minutes gotta love it.   After the tour we headed over to a lot in town to meet up with Fred Aka “Mr Fred” Bob Watson and Max the young one. Later on “Joe the crow” stopped by on his lunch brake.    This was a lot where few old homes used to stand. A large excavator was moving dirt and ripping out stumps when we got there. The ground was very wet and muddy. Tom had made plans with the operator to dig at the back property lines to try and hit a few privy’s, that plan was kiboshed when the big machine got stuck a few times. He could not run it efficiently because of the deep mud so he had to shut the job down. A few bottles did pop out from behind ripped tree stumps but no privy’s were hit. Round # 2 there was a few abandoned homes still standing, We pulled out some cool stuff from under the houses and inside. One of the homes was dubbed “The Hoarder house” I knew why when I climbed through the window! It was knee deep in junk everything from toys to dishes to clothes. But hidden away in spots in the houses “keepers” were found for the pack rats lol. Oh did I mention Fred fell through the ceiling? That will be told in full in my story about this trip. Round # 3 The plan was to go to Maxes grand parents’ house and turn over the dump they have been digging for a while now. This is the dump that the good teal Bradford meds came from. They were posted on ABN some time ago.  To turn the dump over we borrowed a back hoe from Max’s fathers company across town. Max forgot his license so I was nominated to drive it back to the dump. It was a little bit of a hell ride because it kept popping out of gear on the hills. But like I always say” anything for bottles”   When we got back to the dump digging commenced. I dug awhile then Joe crow showed up and took over. We got some stuff that day, and returned on Saturday morning and got a few more keepers.    This trip to me was more about meeting all the guys from ABN and the bottle hobby. “First it’s a social event, the bottles are just an extra” Badger feels the same. It was cool just to hang out shoot the crap and enjoy the time we had there. Like I said the weather could not have been any better for us. Mayor Tom is the man! A class act thanks for the hospitality Tom and that good BRQ chicken! You made all of the fun possible.                 Oh and that crazy good hot dog you got us for lunch at the “hotdog man stand” The “DOGGONEIT”   Its 5 meals in one.  It’s a must if you ever visit Bradford! Here are some pix I took.        
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





          Badger in the Bradford jail. He looks at home doesn't he? lol    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mayor Sickrick    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Max & Mr Freddy jugs with some goodies found in and under the house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Inside the "Horder house"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bob Watson with a load.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At Maxes dump. Fred Bob max and Joe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Independent Bottling works Bradford Pa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 A bottle bitters/whiskey Tom gave me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Mayor tom ready for bottle battle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You know these bums,at least some of you do.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Big Bob Watson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A very good Jar Bob bought before he came to the dig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Watch out for those run away rakes Tom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tom with some of his Bradford bottles.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 Broken glass cane. Would have loved that one.    The "Doggoneit"   !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dolllllllllllll Finger!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 This was my favorite. Dave got this one. KING OF PAIN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The shard rock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 There are a ton more pictures. Look for them when I write the full story.


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 1, 2014)

Great story. Great pics, looks like you all have fun digging.*I suspect very close to some of my spots.* BTW, was the Van Vliet the one at Daniel Carters auction in Allegheny N.Y. Saturday?RJ


----------



## glass man (Jun 1, 2014)

YES! LOVE THIS RICK!!!!! JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 2, 2014)

A&E meets NatGeo? [8|]I don't know what to think. Your show sounds best though. [][][]


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 2, 2014)

HAHA, so funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [] Great story, glad you got to meet up with some of your digging buddies. Thanks for all those great pics! I would not want to wade through the hoarder house though. [:'(]  Freeman Bros. History.C. A. Richards EBAY & HistoryWhat does the Buffalo N.Y. Hutch embossing read?Van Vliet Jar History. That is one valuable jar!Nice King of Pain.The Pik-Ron Bottle held sign paint of some color.The Hutch has sweet embossing.Can't wait to see more!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2014)

I  bet most of the people on ABN are so new they don't even know who "Penn Digger" "Mr Fred"  "Joe the Crow" or Bobwat" are ahhh I so miss the good old days on ABN.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 2, 2014)

RICKJJ59W said:
			
		

> I  bet most of the people on ABN are so new they don't even know who "Penn Digger" "Mr Fred"  "Joe the Crow" or Bobwat" are ahhh I so miss the good old days on ABN.


I do Rick but where's Joes' better half. I haven't heard a thing in a couple years about her and what I remember wasn't that good..


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 2, 2014)

I remember Penn Digger and Joe The Crow, they always had good bottle discussions and knew their bottles. Don't exactly recall meeting Bobwat.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> RICKJJ59W said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have to Pm you on that one


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, it looks like you guys had a blast. Good friends, beautiful weather, and dirty bottles, what could be better!!!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2014)

And Rick, I think Tom would look better with a Hanky on his head like the Badger, instead of that old tea kettle. I'll suggest this when he arrives in August.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2014)

Dugout said:
			
		

> And Rick, I think Tom would look better with a Hanky on his head like the Badger, instead of that old tea kettle. I'll suggest this when he arrives in August.



LOL yeah and less dirt in the hair [] Here is the movie. http://youtu.be/WYuP5LUG9es


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 2, 2014)

As always, a great story with all the funny extras. Looks like you guys had a really good time. The paneled amber med, any embossing on it? Like the empire state bottle and the Japanese pain bottle, the glass cane would have been cool. Still in awe of the crystal clear pictures from your galaxy phone. I can smell the crud on the bottles from Louisiana! Please more story and more pictures


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 2, 2014)

I fell left out... HAHAHAHA


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 2, 2014)

I fell left out... HAHAHAHA


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 2, 2014)

I wish more kids around me were into bottles. I have Bottleworm but he is still a good 7 hour drive away.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2014)

Bass Assassin said:
			
		

> As always, a great story with all the funny extras. Looks like you guys had a really good time. The paneled amber med, any embossing on it? Like the empire state bottle and the Japanese pain bottle, the glass cane would have been cool. Still in awe of the crystal clear pictures from your galaxy phone. I can smell the crud on the bottles from Louisiana! Please more story and more pictures



That sided one was a "Spavin Cure" I did use my old Nikon cool pix on some of those shots. But it sucks on close ups. The fine details of the trip are going to be in the story. Trust me there are some fine details lol


----------



## Karikeller11 (Jun 3, 2014)

That looks like pure heaven! I wish we could organize some regional digs where people could gather to dig together! I am up for the southeast.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 3, 2014)

Love that pictorial hutch...just looks like a great day all around!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2014)

creeper71 said:
			
		

> I fell left out... HAHAHAHA




why


----------



## madman (Jun 3, 2014)

great story and finds!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 6, 2014)

It was a great time for sure! For the record, a couple of local idiots are trying to make more out our digging than it really was. The first spot we dug was not on property owned by the City or any City entity.  Permission was granted. The excavator was privately owned and the operator was working the spot anyway. The second spot was also privately owned and not even in the City. The backhoe was privately owned as well. It is too bad that some people have to turn a little fun into political nonsense. Maybe those stirring the pot should be more concerned about their supposed best friend's past activities?


----------

